# trigano tribute radio aerial



## KRO (Feb 27, 2006)

hi, can anyone help please, i have a 2005 tribute that i purchased with a nice pioneer cd player fitted, now my question is that there is what looks like an original fiat roof aerial base fitted (without the screw in aerial whip) and there is also a short stubby aerial fitted to the offside front wing, which is the one attached to the radio.
i wonder does anyone else have similar / do you know if there is infact an aerial lead attatched to roof mounted jobby ?
obviously i could start pulling things apart to check myself but just wondered if anyone else's was similar and if so why is the original aerial not used, surely it would give better reception up there :?:


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI

I have a sept 2004 Trigano Tribute and my radio arial is from the centre of the roof which is the original arial and this works fine, i cant understand why there has been a need to add a wing ariel fitted.

keith


----------



## KRO (Feb 27, 2006)

hi keith, 
thanks for the reply, and i agree i cant understand why someone would fit this thing on the wing (which really doesn't look very nice) when surely there would be far better reception from an aerial higher up on the roof .....................


----------



## 95949 (Aug 6, 2005)

We've got an 05 Tribute with the roof mounted arial, but the Fiat manual says the arial is mounted inside the nearside mirror????


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi all

the more I see of Trigano Tributes the more I realise that i don't think there are two identical units out there. All those that i have seen have been different in some way.

Take care all

and keep triganoing

would be great if we could get a rally organised of just tributes now that would be something. many years ago i had a Bambi made by autohomes and 36 units went to the IOW. the looks we got when we all drove off the ferry and headed to the orchards caravan park site.

chopper


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Rally....great idea*

HI,
I think a Tribute owners rally is a great idea. 
Cheers
Haggler


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*message for grahame re aeriel*

mine was fitted at the dealers and comes in somewhere just obver the wardrobe but i have the full height wardrobe where as on the new ones i see they have a reduced wardrobe is known as the vertically challenged wardrobe

hope this helps

keith


----------



## 101725 (Nov 9, 2006)

*trigano aerial*

i bought a second hand tribute and it too had a short stubby rubber aerial mounted on the near side wing and radio reception was abysmal. i started looking for the lead from the original roof mounted aerial and ended up with half the dashboard in bits only to find that if i had pulled out the radio/cd player the original lead was neatly tucked away behind it, but it had a strange 2 pin (presumably italian) plug on the end of it which doesn't fit normal radio/cd aerial socket, so i assume that whoever fitted the radio/cd took the easy option and fitted a cheapo aerial on the wing. i cut off the offending plug from the original aerial cable and fitted the plug off the end of the rubber aerial (needs a bit of dexterity with a soldering iron) and the radio works fine now. i also removed the rubber aerial from the wing and covered the hole with a small rubber grommet which looks quite acceptable.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi took delivery of a new Tribute in October ariel on the roof in the middle. Would be interested in aTribute meeting


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi kro,

Unscrew the 3 screws on the pillar cover on the left side as you're seated. If you're roof aerial socket is connected you will see a black lead, it is covered with felt like material and that goes to the back of the radio/CD.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My Fiat under a Possl has a roof aerial but the reception on Radio 4 does not seem as reliable as on our car. The aerial is on the front of the roof and is layed back along the slope at the front. I did wonder whether I ought to make it go up right as maybe the roof is masking some of the signal. Grateful for a clue.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi pusser,

I have the same problem, my van has a higher than normal roof because of the roof bed. I have pushed my roof aerial straight up but with little improvement.

I have the problem on FM and found this just now "For reception of FM signals, antenna length is very important" (so size is important after all  ) So it looks as if we need taller aerials.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi pusser,
> 
> I have the same problem, my van has a higher than normal roof because of the roof bed. I have pushed my roof aerial straight up but with little improvement.
> 
> ...


  I think I'll manage with what I've got. It's a shame they didn't stick it right on the top. I wonder if this is why previous posters had said they have one on a wing. Perhaps this is an effort to remedy this problem


----------

